# Dentists



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

Moving to the Argarve area soon and will looking for a dentist that knows about dental implants. I will need one molar implant. Does anyone know the approximately cost? I could do it here but would probably wait if the prices are more affordable, thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a look at this site - there are a few registered in the Algarve and you can at least find out prices.

https://www.whatclinic.com/dentists...nThzHKQfYbNU12LQiBqjVRM-fkxp5SxkaAtPEEALw_wcB


----------



## likejury (May 11, 2019)

Did you ever get the tooth implant? If so, what dental office did you go to and what is your review of them? Thanks.


----------

